# Cedarwinds Farm Kidding Thread



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

My first goat birth experience went beautifully. Josie kidded at 151 days. Two bucklings, a gorgeous blue roan and a big red roan that looks a lot like his mama. I don't have any pictures of the actual birth, which was outside, as the sun was setting. Absolutely beautiful and peaceful. My little nephew got to be there, too. He'd been talking about the kids today, so I was glad he got to see the birth. 
The birth really took me by surprise. Josie was acting a little uncomfortable all day, but I figured she might have a couple days to go yet. When I went out to check her 'just in case' after supper, there she was with a newborn kid at her side!
Both bucklings have latched and sucked. Josie is looking perky and happy with her new family. I'm sort of euphoric.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe they are adorable!!! She looks very well cared for! Her stall looks comfy! Hope all goes well! Congrats!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Awe they are adorable!!! She looks very well cared for! Her stall looks comfy! Hope all goes well! Congrats!


Thank you! Went out early this morning to check them again. Nursing, peeing, pooping...I'm so grateful all seems to be going well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! Little long eared cuties!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(cheers)(clap)

Congrats, how exciting.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so happy for you! All went well and Josie looks like a great mama. :wow::kid::kid2::wow:


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats, very cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. Beautiful


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you, everyone, for your congratulations! Kidding is proving to be quite the learning curve for me, but I figured it would be, which is why I'm starting small.

I'm just going to dump a bunch of photos here, since everything is going by in a blur and I want to be able to remember what the babies looked like when they were smaller. When my next doe kids in July, it will be interesting to compare her kids with pics of these guys at the same age.

It looks like I need to get some better pictures of the blue roan. He's not as much of a 'poser' as his brother.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are absolutely gorgeous!
The first picture shows the blue roan nicely.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous!
> The first picture shows the blue roan nicely.


I'm already hoping for a blue roan doeling next time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

My second doe gave birth on the 14th, so I figured I'd just add on to this thread.
Pippi is a 17 month old first freshener. I thought she had twins or maybe triplets in there, judging by the size of her belly, her huge udder, and the activity level (I saw hooves kicking out inches from her sides several times). But nope! Just one big (#10.4) buckling! It was a tight squeeze to deliver him, but she did great with just a little bit of gentle assistance. She wasn't so sure about nursing, but after some help, she got the hang of it and they are both looking good. He is an incredibly active baby; was up tottering around just minutes after birth, and is already very independent about exploring their pen. Pippi has her work cut out for her with this one!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He looks just like momma. Congratulations.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tanya said:


> He looks just like momma. Congratulations.


Yes, he does! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Ivy Green Farms (Mar 5, 2021)

Isnt it just amazing?!?!?! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Ivy Green Farms said:


> Isnt it just amazing?!?!?! Congrats!!!


Thanks! This is my thread from last year, but I'm on baby watch again right now.


----------

